# Linux mit stat einzelne Informationen / Attribute einer Datei abfragen



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Mit dem Befehl stat kann man einzelne Attribute (Dateigröße, Erstellungsdatum, Dateiname) einer Datei abfragen:

```
[tom@localhost tom]$ stat field.jpg
  File: »field.jpg«
  Size: 338             Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   Regular File
Device: 802h/2050d      Inode: 181264      Links: 1
Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (  500/     tom)   Gid: (  500/     tom)
Access: 2007-01-23 18:19:52.000000000 +0100
Modify: 2007-01-23 18:15:12.000000000 +0100
Change: 2007-01-23 18:21:38.000000000 +0100
 
[tom@localhost tom]$ stat -c '%n %s %y' field.jpg
field.jpg 338 2007-01-23 18:15:12.000000000 +0100
```

Gruß Tom


----------

